

Show HN: Spork-CLI – A Quickstart Angular Project Generator - imnotanengineer
http://notanengineer.com/projects/spork/

======
imnotanengineer
I've been working on this for the last couple of days, trying my hand at
writing nodejs scripts for the command line. It's not pretty, but it works, at
least on OSX and Windows 10. Basically it clones a repo from Github setting up
the project directory, installing Bootstrap, Angular, Animate.css and
Flexboxgrid via bower, and includes a grunt script with livereload and a bunch
of other tools. The goal was really to make a utility that can set up a n
Angular 1.x project for developers so that they can just start hacking. Any
feedback and suggestions would be most welcome!!

